# It's gonna be cold this muzzy season .....



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Its gonna be freaking cold this weekend ,,, forecasting for -3 Saturday morning ,,, last year's muzzy season I harvested a deer and it was super cold... and when I was field dressing it ,, the blood was freezing instantly ... be safe everyone ,,, ps ...I liked it when muzzy season was between Christmas and new years ....little warmer .....


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Hopefully they get rid of the bonus gun days and muzzleloader next year
I hate trying to hunt when it's this cold


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes...it's gonna be cold.
Snow on the ground too!
Doesn't get any better. 
My favorite season. Deer will be up feeding throughout the cold day. Especially in the warmest afternoon hours.
Conserving valuable energy and bedding during the even colder night.
This equates to better success rate.
Have two tags, with a little luck, gonna punch them both.
Can't wait!



Saugernut said:


> Hopefully they get rid of the bonus gun days and muzzleloader next year
> I hate trying to hunt when it's this cold


IMO, Here's a better idea...get rid of the extra gun season days and extend m/l season to a full 7 days. Our m/l season is so ridiculously short it's pathetic.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

IF you can wait 'til Sunday, Mon, Tues we have a heat wave coming !


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

One week of gun and 3 months of archery is plenty don't need the bonus seasons
Wouldn't be so bad if people didn't fill every tag they could


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Saugernut said:


> Hopefully they get rid of the bonus gun days and muzzleloader next year
> I hate trying to hunt when it's this cold


Nobody is forcing you to go.just stay at home if you don't like the cold.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> IF you can wait 'til Sunday, Mon, Tues we have a heat wave coming !


Yes, last I looked, most likely gonna get some rain Monday around here. Hate hunting in the rain so hoping the temp stays down low enough so that any precipitation will be in the form of snow.
At any rate, if we get precipitation, don't forget to cover the end of your bore with either a cut off finger of a latex glove or a piece of electrical tape to keep the moisture out.
Also FWIW, setting my loaded(unprimed) rifle outside, along with all loaded speed loaders and possibles bag outside Friday night and they will remain outside until season end....or I tag out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugernut said:


> One week of gun and 3 months of archery is plenty don't need the bonus seasons
> Wouldn't be so bad if people didn't fill every tag they could


I don't consider m/l season anymore of a 'bonus' season than gun or bow season. Actually, since I could care less about gun season, if one had to go, my preference would be to do away with gun season and keep m/l.
But that would be selfish of me to suggest that.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

cold and snow sounds about perfect to me. i was actually disapointed to see the possible warm up for sunday/monday


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M R DUCKS said:


> IF you can wait 'til Sunday, Mon, Tues we have a heat wave coming !


Beat me to it! This will be our first break from this bitter cold spell. If I'm over this damn flu, I'll be out there!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll probably wait till Sunday anyhow. Have a late Christmas party Saturday afternoon so I figure no use traveling an hour each way to hunt just a few hours Saturday morning. If I get one I would probably miss the party and make the wife and family mad. I'll be out Sunday though.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Beat me to it! This will be our first break from this bitter cold spell. If I'm over this damn flu, I'll be out there!


Hopefully you will be well by then buckeye.
Wife and I fought the same last week. Lasted about four days.
Plenty to drink(drank a lot of Ensure/water) and forcing myself to eat after day two seemed to help get me out of the rut.
Good luck and get well...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugernut said:


> One week of gun and 3 months of archery is plenty don't need the bonus seasons
> Wouldn't be so bad if people didn't fill every tag they could


Come on now. You're taking this thread in a bad direction. 

I love muzzy. The colder the better. When the snow squeaks the deer are on their feet. I've seen 3 new bucks in the last couple days. I'm excited for Saturday.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Not my intention at all just my opinion, too late to change anything now
Have at it, stay warm, stay safe and fill those tags


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugernut said:


> One week of gun and 3 months of archery is plenty don't need the bonus seasons
> *Wouldn't be so bad if people didn't fill every tag they could*


I think you might well served to look at the historical harvest data.

I personally think it would be great to close archery for the month of November. I can think of nothing that would benefit the deer herd levels and age structure more.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

All for it


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

We have an auto insurance driven deer season all the way around in Ohio!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad this thread didn’t get too sidetracked, lol. Good luck and be careful out there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bring on the single digit temps and frozen water bottles!! there's nothing better than sitting in the woods when it is so quiet you can hear the snow fall..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

were lucky here in Indiana when it comes to our ml season. we have a full 2 weeks to hunt. i don't hunt gun or bow any more but love the ml hunt. don't really care for the very cold temps but i have hunted as cold as 11 below and it was cold. but i do love it being cold enough to have snow. i know I've seen things when the snow was on the ground that i would never have seen without the snow. we hunt in ne Indiana and they'll have snow up there when we have nothing at all here where i live. they get a lot of light lake effect snow up there and i love it.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just finished putting the rub on 7lb pork shoulder and putting it back in the fridge for a little overnight marinating action. Will smoke a bit tomorrow, let it rest in its own juices and finish off slow cooking Thurs.
That, along with coleslaw will be ready for pulled pork at deer camp come Friday night thru Tues. 
Buddies are bringing deer/vegetable stew along with rolls and other goodies. 
Hoping one of us tags something Sat. morning. Back straps, onions and fried taters Sat. evening. Regardless of the weather, we're not gonna go hungry that's for sure. After all, need that good fuel to keep us warm.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always liked it the colder the better (no wind)during the MZ season. It just makes them be on their feet more during the day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Just finished putting the rub on 7lb pork shoulder and putting it back in the fridge for a little overnight marinating action. Will smoke a bit tomorrow, let it rest in its own juices and finish off slow cooking Thurs.
> That, along with coleslaw will be ready for pulled pork at deer camp come Friday night thru Tues.
> Buddies are bringing deer/vegetable stew along with rolls and other goodies.
> Hoping one of us tags something Sat. morning. Back straps, onions and fried taters Sat. evening. Regardless of the weather, we're not gonna go hungry that's for sure. After all, need that good fuel to keep us warm.


stop it dude your making me very hungry.

the best of luck to all you diehards that goes out in this cold.
sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I won't be out but I've hunted in this type of weather and a wool blanket and a small kerosene lamp between your knees will keep you warm and on your stand all day, so warm that you'll probably be snoozing when the deer show up. I always have coffee too !
Good luck and be safe.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> stop it dude your making me very hungry.
> 
> the best of luck to all you diehards that goes out in this cold.
> sherman


Come on down...your sure welcome!
Plenty of room and vittles to go around.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Come on down...your sure welcome!
> Plenty of room and vittles to go around.


man that's a great offer. but i guess I'm in hibernation for the rest of the winter. you guys be careful out there and take plenty of hand and body warmers out in the field with you. and i love the toe warmers for putting in my boots in cold weather. they really keep my feet warm for about 5 hrs. then they start cooling down and shortly after I'm done for awhile. good luck to you and your group.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Pennsylvania's Flintlock season came in the day after Christmas and runs three weeks for most of the state. Last Saturday a friend and I went out with me driving and him posting (I've shot a buck and a doe, he's got all his tags). The deer are definitely yarding up. We saw 18 antlerless and a nice 9 pt. Looking forward to this weekends frigid temps!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> man that's a great offer. but i guess I'm in hibernation for the rest of the winter. you guys be careful out there and take plenty of hand and body warmers out in the field with you. and i love the toe warmers for putting in my boots in cold weather. they really keep my feet warm for about 5 hrs. then they start cooling down and shortly after I'm done for awhile. good luck to you and your group.
> sherman


Thanks uncle Sherm.
Hand and toe warmers packed.
You stay warm where your at as well.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

that reminds me to get some hand and body warmers ,,, I used some fishing all night in the walleye fall brawl ,, and they were old and did not get warm at all ,,,, stay warm everyone ....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This snow and cold is great for the hunting. This is one of the best times of the year to pattern big deer.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

And you can sleep in, drink coffee, and not get in a big hurry to get on stand.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm excited for Saturday. I agree with the colder the better crowd. It makes the deer move and feed. Also, agree with Muddy about patterning and sleeping in. I only hunt afternoons in January.
I have a nice 10pt that's hanging around. Hopefully, I get a chance at him.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice deer


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck bustin him bass.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I may have missed someone mentioning this so I apologize if I'm repeating it. My knees get cold more than anything else. I've started using the adhesive toe warmers on my knees. I place them on my first base layer right above the knees and they work very good.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

My knees do too ....great idea ...thanks ...hopefully they are shaking from a big buck coming my way ,,, lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll find out how dedicated my 9 year old is.  Actually, I already know the answer, he's determined to get a buck this year. I'll have to limit how much we go out Saturday, and take plenty of hand warmers and maybe a sleeping bag.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I may have missed someone mentioning this so I apologize if I'm repeating it. My knees get cold more than anything else. I've started using the adhesive toe warmers on my knees. I place them on my first base layer right above the knees and they work very good.


Good idea!
With lower back issues, sitting or standing still for any length of time gets things aching a bit more/faster in colder weather. I always take a couple warmers and place one on each side of the spine in the lower back area. Seems to help in keeping the whole lower torso warm.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I'll find out how dedicated my 9 year old is.  Actually, I already know the answer, he's determined to get a buck this year. I'll have to limit how much we go out Saturday, and take plenty of hand warmers and maybe a sleeping bag.


Those hunting bags sure would come in handy in this weather...wouldnt be a problem sitting all day in one of those.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I have always liked it the colder the better (no wind)during the MZ season. It just makes them be on their feet more during the day.


That's a good point. Cold and still is one thing. Cold and with the wind howling is quite another. That will drive the deer into the low spots and get them hunkered down under the wind. They don't like high wind any more than we do! 

Had to go out today to run errands. Thinking about hunting in these gusts was impossible!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I love shooting my muzzleloader. Wish they had a longer season and that it was before regular gun season! I'll be out Sunday. Probably driving deer to keep warm. Gonna me cold Sunday morning too. Too cold on Saturday and there will be some wind. I might be out Monday and Tuesday after work too.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

bdawg said:


> I love shooting my muzzleloader. Wish they had a longer season and that it was before regular gun season! I'll be out Sunday. Probably driving deer to keep warm. Gonna me cold Sunday morning too. Too cold on Saturday and there will be some wind. I might be out Monday and Tuesday after work too.


 My favorite time also and I already regret using my tag.
I'll still end up at our cabin and maybe get in on a drive or two.
I'll end up cooking, keeping the coffee hot( drinking most of it) and watching for deer out the window-- almost as much fun as hunting. 
Stay safe n Good luck and good Hunting


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I like the idea of hunting afternoon during ML season for all the reason's already mentioned but here's a few stats from my camera I pulled the other day.
75 deer pics total
9 pics at night
46 pics in morning, daylight - 10:00am
1 pic mid day, just before noon
19 pics afternoon, 4:00pm until dark

This surprised me, I was sure I was going to see most of the action noon until dark.
Almost 70% of the daylight pics were in the morning. Buddies camera was showing good daylight movement too, similar to mine.
Good luck to all.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I like the idea of hunting afternoon during ML season for all the reason's already mentioned but here's a few stats from my camera I pulled the other day.
> 75 deer pics total
> 9 pics at night
> 46 pics in morning, daylight - 10:00am
> ...


 I seem to see most of my cold weather deer mid morning especially on sunny days, I think they often get up move to sunny locations, the colder the better if I can keep warm. I like to Watch those hillsides and ridge lines that face South and East a.m.
Good luck k and good Hunting


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Good idea!
> With lower back issues, sitting or standing still for any length of time gets things aching a bit more/faster in colder weather. I always take a couple warmers and place one on each side of the spine in the lower back area. Seems to help in keeping the whole lower torso warm.


i bought a pouch that straps around my middle with a pouch on each side over the kidney's for a body heater. used them last yr and they worked great for me. got them off ebay. they also have body warmers that has the adhesive on them. this is the 1st yr I've seen those.
sherman


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of studies have shown that when temps get down around 0, much of the deer movement takes place in the day. That being said, my house overlooks my picked corn field and the neighbors picked bean field, and the deer flood to the beans every evening and rarely is there one still there at daybreak.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Still undecided if am going to sit in a tree, in the dark, in the morning, in my thermos, in the sub zero temps.....out of my mind


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Well just got back after walking in 2 ft of snow. This was in geauge cty was pretty tough walking. I didn’t see to many tracks but jumped 5 out of a thicket. I never did see them. Followed the tracks and they went to the houses around the property. Plus a lot of snow hanging on the trees was hard to see far. So probably will not go out till in the evening. But might hit portage cty instead in the morning they have less snow.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going out with a reproduction Zouave rifle


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> A lot of studies have shown that when temps get down around 0, much of the deer movement takes place in the day.


Apparently true! Drove past some Parkland mid-day Sunday, slowly. You could look back thru the tree and brush just abt every 50 yds and see deer, some in small groups, out brousing near the roadways. Kudos to any "real men" who ventured out past few days!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't last long out there. The whole time I was there, I was thinking that I don't really want to have to gut a deer today in this cold! Slept in and didn't get to my spot until a half hour after shooting time. It's private property, and I was the only one out there. Figured to see some deer movement around 9 or 10am. About 9, I saw a tail go up. It took the trail upwind of me. Walked over to where it was and there were 2 beds on the downwind side of a downed tree. Guess I set up too close to where they were bedding. Walked around a bit, saw another bed under a big pine tree. Lots of tracks in the brushy areas and along field edges where there is more food. No farm fields in my hunting area, just backyards of neighboring houses.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Buddy and I both decided to wimp out on all that cold and only hunted Sunday afternoon and then again this morning. Sunday was bust but I did see a group of deer my buddy spooked as he walked back in at the end of the day. I was about to get up to head in and when I looked up towards a field I saw deer running everywhere. I still had plenty of shooting light but the deer never really came close enough.
This morning was great, overcast with not much wind and pretty favorable temps for sitting in a stand. Normally I stay out of the trees this time of year because of the cold but not today. I went back to the same stand I killed my buck out of since it's generally a good late season stand. Normal movement at this stand can be anytime but normally you can take a nap until 9:00 and not miss anything. Just when I was sitting there thinking there are no deer left in the world anywhere, I looked down and saw some deer coming in about 30 yards away. I hardly had time to get my gun up but I shot at about 15 yards. After the shot I sat there and as I looked around none of the other deer left. 2 deer stood to my left and 2 more stood to my right. My friend knew the shot was me and he came right over to give me a hand. As he approached 2 of the deer took off but the other 2 just stayed there until we walked to within 40 yards of them. After we made sure my deer was dead he headed for the quad. As he walked up the ridge about 30 yards from me he jumped 2 more deer, just off the back side of the ridge. He jumped 4 more deer by the time he got to the quad. As we loaded the deer on the quad I pointed up the hill at 2 more deer walking through. Since we were doe hunting we only wanted to take one deer so he never even lifted his flintlock except to fire and unload it.
Today ended yet another great season for us.
Time to get back on the water.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Well Saturday and Sunday I got to test some of my new cold weather gear, I was happy with it's performance.
I saw 8 deer on Sunday...skipped hunting Monday, saw 4 today-only hunted afternoon. I did't take any shots. All deer but 1 were within 40 yards. Had a really nice time over the 3 days!
A buddy shot a big doe this afternoon.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been hunting our ml season up in northern Indiana for the past 30 yrs. I've almost always been in the woods by legal hunting. and hunted the middle of the day with little success. so i stopped wasting my time. i hunt until the last minute of legal hunting. I've taken a few deer during that time. our season usually runs during the middle of dec. but we've still had a lot of cold hunts. I've had much better luck seeing and taking deer between about 9:00 am until about 11:00 am. but i have taken a few but not many in the 1st hour or hour and half of the hunt. the coldest I've hunted it was 11 below and man it was cold. got my deer late that afternoon about 10 minutes before the end of legal hunting. i figure anytime that I'm in the woods is a good time to be there. but we do come in for lunch now from 11:00 am to somewhere between 1:00 pm until 3:00 pm.

had one buck come in about 3:30 pm one day and bed down about 50 yrds from me behind a tree. i waited until the last 5 minutes then took the forbidden head shot. that was all i could see of him. thought i had a good shot using the rail on my stand as a rest. but lo and behold i missed him completely. he jumped up and run away about another 75 yrds then stopped broad side to me. i took another shot at his boilermaker. he took off back in the woods. i found blood right away and started following his trail. he was down another 50 yrds away with a perfect hit. i wont take head shots like that any more. that was in my early yrs when i didn't know any better. i didn't have anyone to teach me about deer hunting. my dad died when i was 4. i was 35 when i made my first hunt for deer. and i had to learn everything on my own. but i had hunted small game my whole life. but go figure a miss at the head at 50 yrds and a hit right where i aimed at 125 yrds. i was hitting within a 3" circle at 50 yrds on the range.
sherman
Sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saturday was a bit chilly. Saturday I saw 16 doe and no bucks. Sunday I saw 19 doe and 4 bucks. No shots taken. Had to work the last 2 days of muzzy season . I can't remember the last time I spent so much time in the woods without taking a shot. Still was a fun time hunting. Time to get the bow out.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> Saturday was a bit chilly. Saturday I saw 16 doe and no bucks. Sunday I saw 19 doe and 4 bucks. No shots taken. Had to work the last 2 days of muzzy season . I can't remember the last time I spent so much time in the woods without taking a shot. Still was a fun time hunting. Time to get the bow out.


i would count that as a very successful hunt. seeing so many deer would make me feel very good about the hunt. very seldom have i seem that many deer in one day. but i hunt public land here in Indiana. if i get to see a few deer during my time in the woods I'm happy. taking deer is a bonus. but i do like to get one for summer sausage.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Took a couple hours off from work so I could go in late and get mine. Quartering away shot left handed at 75 yards on the backside of the treestand. Deer ran 50 yards and piled up. A blind person could have tracked this deer.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I had my trail camera out during ML season and over 90% of my pics were in the dark. Had several bucks on the camera that I never saw on my camera before the rut. Didn’t hunt this property much due to lack of sign. I think next year I will be targeting this property more frequently.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Those are some cool deer Ski.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I'm going out with a reproduction Zouave rifle
> View attachment 252354


Ahhh...the 58cal Zouave.
Dad had an old Remington. Shot it when I was about 15yrs old until about 21-22. 
Remember that cannon would shoot Minnie balls like nobody's business.
But also remember that you were tired at the end of the day after packing that beast in the woods.
Was going through some of his old ml stuff I still have and ran across a few of the old Minnie balls, I believe a Zouave nipple wrench, a few spare nipples and a few other odds and ends.
Always wanted to get another to play with.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ski said:


> I think next year I will be targeting this property more frequently.


With pics like those if I still didn't fill my buck tag, I'd have to try a few more times yet this year with my crossbow. Nice deer.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Yup...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

no doubt. Never even knew these bucks were around until i got these pictures. I will be hunting a few more times this month now that I saw these monsters!

ski


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> i would count that as a very successful hunt. seeing so many deer would make me feel very good about the hunt. very seldom have i seem that many deer in one day. but i hunt public land here in Indiana. if i get to see a few deer during my time in the woods I'm happy. taking deer is a bonus. but i do like to get one for summer sausage.
> sherman


 I did consider the hunt successfull. I hope it didn't come off that I was complaining. It seems the older I get the more I appreciate just being outdoors with nature. Don't get me wrong I'd shoot a mature buck if the opportunity came up. I spent several all day hunts through the 2 gun seasons and muzzy. The buck that I wanted never showed up. Some buds think I'm nuts for not shooting a deer but that's fine. I used to shoot several deer a year. I just don't feel the need anymore to do that. Not killing so many deer has also really helped the herd On our property. We have a really good population right now. I can sit all day and watch deer and consider it a darn good day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> I did consider the hunt successfull. I hope it didn't come off that I was complaining. It seems the older I get the more I appreciate just being outdoors with nature. Don't get me wrong I'd shoot a mature buck if the opportunity came up. I spent several all day hunts through the 2 gun seasons and muzzy. The buck that I wanted never showed up. Some buds think I'm nuts for not shooting a deer but that's fine. I used to shoot several deer a year. I just don't feel the need anymore to do that. Not killing so many deer has also really helped the herd On our property. We have a really good population right now. I can sit all day and watch deer and consider it a darn good day.


hey bobk if i had my own land to hunt with so many deer i'd be hunting for mature bucks most of the time. but i'd want 1 young deer or doe for the freezer. and now that i only hunt the ml season and hunt public land and allowed only 1 deer i'll take the 1st good shot i get at anything of a decent size to it. but i do just love being out in the woods with all the little animals. i do like seeing a few deer even if i don't get a shot.
sherman


----------

